

Show HN: TryCode.io: A Simple, Interactive Coding Tutorial for Beginners - rebelshrug
http://trycode.io/

======
salmanjamali
It's interesting how you've abstracted it out and not tied to a particular
language and so it seems like the target audience is people who've never coded
before. Few quick suggestions:

1\. The design/fonts should adapt to the audience 2\. Screen is a little too
busy for a newbie 3\. What's the end goal or # of lessons?

~~~
rebelshrug
Thanks for the feedback. I agree with your suggestions.

It is meant for people who've never coded before, with the end goal of
introducing programming concepts in a friendly, easy-to-understand manner. My
hope is that it encourages people to explore the computer sciences in
education or as a career choice.

I do plan to add more lessons that touch on other programming concepts -
lists, recursion, etc... and I would also like to make the site multilingual.

I welcome anyone that is interested in contributing - the Github repo is here:
[https://github.com/arguello/trycode.io](https://github.com/arguello/trycode.io)

And here’s my blog post on the site:
[http://meta.fja.io/trycode.io/](http://meta.fja.io/trycode.io/)

